# 2015 F-150



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

For those who might be interested, Ford now has info and pictures of the new 2015 F-150 on their website. They also have info on the 2015 F-superduty. Appears the only change to the 2015 superdutys will be increased power for the 6.7L Powerstroke, although they don't state the horsepower and torque numbers yet.


----------



## 26rester (Dec 11, 2012)

A friend of ours just bought a 14 F-150 with the Ecoboost, then took it to the parts store and upgraded exhaust, intake, and then a prgramer. Man did that bring the truck to life he is taking the truck to get the actual numbers but per the programer he is making a little over 600 FT LBS of torque and 500 HP and that was just at 6 or 7 psi boost i forget which one.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Very Hard to Believe


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

26rester said:


> A friend of ours just bought a 14 F-150 with the Ecoboost, then took it to the parts store and upgraded exhaust, intake, and then a prgramer. Man did that bring the truck to life he is taking the truck to get the actual numbers but per the programer he is making a little over 600 FT LBS of torque and 500 HP and that was just at 6 or 7 psi boost i forget which one.


I just have an Edge programmer plugged into my Ecoboost and that added plenty of power for my towing needs. I've read forums on other sites where F-150 Ecoboost owners have complained about blowing pistons. Those people all had one thing in common, programmers, aftermarket performance intake, exhaust, and one guy even put on a larger turbo. IMO, trying to get more than 500, let alone 600 ft lbs of torque out of the F-150 Ecoboost is just asking for something bad to happen. The engine, transmission, and rest of the drive train is not engineered for diesel like power. Not to mention your friend pretty much just voided the warranty on his F-150's engine and transmission. At least with a programmer only, you can set back to stock, remove it, and stand a chance that the dealership won't detect that a programmer was used.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Todd&Regan said:


> For those who might be interested, Ford now has info and pictures of the new 2015 F-150 on their website. They also have info on the 2015 F-superduty. Appears the only change to the 2015 superdutys will be increased power for the 6.7L Powerstroke, although they don't state the horsepower and torque numbers yet.


Here's the 2015 6.7L Power Stroke diesel numbers according to the Ford website: 440HP, 860 lbs/ft torque.


----------



## knauby (Aug 16, 2012)

Todd&Regan said:


> For those who might be interested, Ford now has info and pictures of the new 2015 F-150 on their website. They also have info on the 2015 F-superduty. Appears the only change to the 2015 superdutys will be increased power for the 6.7L Powerstroke, although they don't state the horsepower and torque numbers yet.


Here's the 2015 6.7L Power Stroke diesel numbers according to the Ford website: 440HP, 860 lbs/ft torque.
[/quote]
Guess I bought 1 model year too soon. I think those new numbers are due to a larger turbo and it's been rumored a re-flash may be in the future to increase even those numbers. I guess it's like anything else, the moment you buy it something better will be introduced. I enjoy my super duty so I won't complain (at least not too much).


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Over a year ago, Ram introduced the Cummins diesel with the aisen tranny producing 380hp and 850 lbs/ft of torque. Now the Ford powerstroke beats those numbers. Seems Ford and Ram/Cummins are in a race for bragging rights. The diesel that's falling behind is the GM duramax diesel with 765 lbs/ft, still plenty of power to tow any RV. The 2015 GM HD's look pretty sweet, though a little surprised they didn't bump up the duramax power some.


----------

